# Close Encounters of the Minnesota Kind!!



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

"Aliens are stealing our faces! Some may have already replaced people and infiltrated high ranking postions in the world! Government agents (Men in Black) have descended on the streetcar line, checking out passengers and making sure no one is an alien in disguise. Of course there's a cover-up, they tell people there are "No such things as aliens!" There's a crazy scientist running along the streetcar line, trying to warn people about the aliens, much to the annoyance of the MIB. And wouldn't you know, there actually ARE aliens and they converge on the streetcar... can anyone survive without losing their face?"

The Como-Harriet Line of the Minnesota Streetcar Museum is again looking for volunteers to help make this years' Ghost Trolley a success! We had fun being zombies last year, now lets steal some faces!
Dates will be the two Fri-Sat weekends before Halloween - 4 nights total - Oct 22, 23 & Oct 29, 30. Not running Halloween (Sunday) Night. Times of operatin will be 6:00PM-9:00PM So we'd need everyone down at the carbarn ready to go by 5:30 for the evening(s) you'd help out.

If you're interested, please PM me through here or email me at [email protected] I can give you more contacts and more specific info.

Thanks!

Sincerely

Travis


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

Anyone?
Is anybody out there?


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Looks cool-we will be attending the Exelsior Trolley this weekend


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

theworstwitch said:


> Looks cool-we will be attending the Exelsior Trolley this weekend


Does the Excelsior trolley do something too? I did not know that....or are you just heading out there?


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes, there is a link on the Como Harriet website to the Excelsior event. They do one weekend of haunted trolley and museum and a stage show. We have gone every year the last 4 years, might volunteer next year.


----------

